# Amazon Apps In Android Market



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I may have overlooked something opted on this and if I did I apologize. I am curious to know if there is a different way other than TiBu to stop apps from Amazon from showing in the Market? I have detached the apps from the market with TiBu but when I reboot they seem to come back into the Market and show as an update is ready. Obviously you can't update them so then I have to detach them again. Obviously this gets old after a while and was just curious if someone knew a way to prevent this from occuring.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rerware.android.MyBackupPro

This may work for you if TiBu didn't. It's the only other way I'm aware of.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rerware.android.MyBackupPro
> 
> This may work for you if TiBu didn't. It's the only other way I'm aware of.


Ill look into that thanks.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running BAMF Forever using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## newkidd (Sep 26, 2011)

you can update them through amazon app store....never had that problem...and i have *every* free app going back a lonnnnnng time..


----------



## darkbug (Sep 28, 2011)

+1 AppStore manages all my updates for my purchases....


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

The OP was trying to detach them from the Android market (as in showing up) not update them. In TiBu there's an option to "break" the link, but for him, the links are not staying broken. I have the same issue with SwiftKey, but just live with it...

Every Market/App store ie. Getjar, Amazon, and Android (plus a few others) is in most cases the only route to update an app purchased/downloaded from that site. The problem is, when an app has an update in line for it, it shows up in the Android Market even though that's not where the app came from. It just gets annoying after awhile especially if you have a ton of Apps and the top of the My Apps page in the market is filled with Apps you can't do anything about THROUGH the market. As a side note, not all Apps are the same version so can sometimes stay in an "update" state because of that. (Amazon is usually always a little behind in versions. A good example is ES file manager)


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

Has the new Titanium update helped at all?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Nope. I still have SwiftKey and can't disengage it. At least that's my experience on it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I gave up and deleted the amazon store and the market thinks I purchased apps in it that were from amazon. Google was no help with this either.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, I pretty much just figured grin and bare with it... Would of thought there was a way but... that is life.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Getjar has swiftkey for free and if I remember right, you can freeze getjar and swiftkey will still work. Maybe that will allow you to do what you are trying to do.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

That my friend, is a genuine good idea. When I close up shop I'll try that


----------

